# Is this common?



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

I picked up this ghost shrimp tonight and I noticed it has a blue hue to it and I some red in the attenia area above the eyes I have never personally seen a ghost shrimp like this and I was curious if this is normal or possibly a different morph or species of ghost shrimp? I am a shrimp newbie lol.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a couple ghost shrimp that look like that.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

I suspect that is a Macrobrachium shrimp and not a Ghost at all. Compare the long claws. Contaminants are common in ghost shrimp shipments.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

The red area on the antenae is fairly common. Some also will get red banding on their front, clawed legs. 

The blue color is a bit more unusual. I know among the dwarf shrimp such as the Cardinia types like Bumblebees, blue coloring can be an indication of stress. I would test for Ammonia and Nitrites, and possibly do a water change, depending on the outcome. Any large change in conditions will stress shrimp, but they are quite sensitive to ammonia. 

There are some Neocardinia types which are normally blue, so it could just be a renegade of some other sort of shrimp that got in with the ghost shrimp. But in case its temporary, and in response to stress, I'd check on the water quality.

-Jane


----------



## Elkmor (Mar 30, 2005)

My amano shrimps looks like that (partially blue) when I change water without desilting. That was one of reasons for switching to RO for me. 

They also can breath hard by moving it's hands frequently. This is, IMHO, a sign of chemical stress.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok thanks I had just got it home and put it in the tank when I took the picture it had been in a bag for a few hours so I'll have to look again today. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## dpgibb0 (Mar 7, 2006)

It could be a Macrobrachium species as was aforementioned. If it is an oppurtunistic feeder (attacks fish and other small animals, especially at night), then I would say it is not a ghost shrimp at all. True ghosts don't attack anything, but the mixed in Macrobrachium's do.

Derrick


----------

